# How can I determine the RAID level of a server?



## jayuse83 (Jan 23, 2009)

Is there anyway to determine the RAID level of a server without going into the Bios? Essentially I need to be able to remote to a server and be able to get the RAID level returned using command line/utility/etc.

It would most often be a Windows 2003 Server, the hardware vendor will vary.

Any insight or help would be greatly appreciated. - Jay


----------



## yongkimleng (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't think there is any general solution. You will probably have to take a look at the vendor's command-line-interface tools which usually are provided.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

The problem is that there is no single RAID level for a server because it applies to individual volumes. It is possible to have multiple RAID levels on one server.

Unless RAID was implemented in software the system won't even know that it is using RAID. A RAID system may make this information available to the OS, but it is probably going to be in some proprietary way.


----------



## jayuse83 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks to both of you, I thought those might be the answers. Unfortunately checking the bios and using the vendor tools aren't solutions that I would regularly be able to use as I won't be able to physically be at the server to restart it and check the bios and the hardware vendor of the different servers may vary and might not have the tools I would need installed on them. Thanks again.


----------



## yongkimleng (Aug 11, 2010)

I am assuming you are using windows.

Most popular brands of RAID adapters come with GUI-based monitor/management software. You can try to install those, its only a one-off thing per server.

Then you can RDP/VNC into the server to use those tools. Also, they may come with failure-notification, being able to email you notifications/events. Do check those out to see if it fits your purpose.


----------

